# Question about hinged router table top



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

For those of you that have a hinged top on your router table, have you had any trouble with it? My top is 2 pieces of MDF with Formica veneer on top (31 x 20)...fairly heavy. I would like to attach a piano hinge under the table on the rear to make it easier to remove the router to change bits.

Note: The router is a Bosch 1617 mounted in the fixed base.

Your thoughts appreciated.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have seen that method used.

I would use a couple of gate hinges.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I also say that there is nothing wrong with doing that. Just make sure you have a solid method of securing the raised table so that it doesn't come down while you are changing. I personally just pop my router and insert out of the table.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

If the router is a heavy one it would seem that that would put a lot of stress on the router plate when the router is sitting vertical.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Or you could just remove the motor, change over, and place it back. That was once a pain for me because it would try to bind every time(I have the 1617, too). I put some wax on the body of the motor and now it slides on and off so easily changeovers are a cakewalk.

GCG


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

GulfcoastGuy said:


> Or you could just remove the motor, change over, and place it back. That was once a pain for me because it would try to bind every time(I have the 1617, too). I put some wax on the body of the motor and now it slides on and off so easily changeovers are a cakewalk.
> 
> GCG


Thanks for the waxing idea. I will give it a shot.


----------



## EastTXSierra (Jan 21, 2012)

This is what I did...









My top measures approx. 26x20. Two layers of MDF and oak trim.

You can use a piano hinge. Maybe go with a 1" hinge. I used a 3/4" and its held up great. The thing with piano hinges is that there are so many points of contact that the load is spread out, so a good piano hinge will be fine.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am always amazed that people bolt their mounting plates into their tables. The whole idea behind a mounting plate is so the router can be popped out of the table for bit changes and adjustments. In addition to this you can mount a knob on the bottom of your mounting plate, flip it over and use it for additional control when edge routing. This is similar to one of the extended bases like Pat Warners.(Even if it is not as manuverable as Pat's design)

If you look close at this early photo of my Router Workshop table you will see one of my 1617's waiting to be fed. :laugh:


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Mines are on hinges and having no problems.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike said:


> I am always amazed that people bolt their mounting plates into their tables. The whole idea behind a mounting plate is so the router can be popped out of the table for bit changes and adjustments. In addition to this you can mount a knob on the bottom of your mounting plate, flip it over and use it for additional control when edge routing. This is similar to one of the extended bases like Pat Warners.(Even if it is not as manuverable as Pat's design)
> QUOTE]
> 
> Absolutely right Mike. If the plate is a snug fit in the table the weight of the router will easily keep it in place and it is much easier to change bits with the router on its side laying on top of the table.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Yes and No, with the new routers we now have no need to pop it out of the table, most will lift the bit all the way up to change it,I have most of my routers on plates but it's a over kill thing now..but it's nice that I can pop them out to work on them and most are not screwed down..just not needed..

===


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the show n tell.


----------

